# 300 weirdness...



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Where do you find this stuff


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are random...lol

Hey, that's one of those Giant Bunnies they raise over in the UK isn't it?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

That rabbit is called a German Giant, he's about 25 lbs. I actually kinda want one, but I haven't found anybody around that has them. I see tons of the other Giant breeds, but they usually top out at 15-16 lbs. They are supposed to be the friendliest of the rabbits and really good with kids.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

them spartans are really wierd i never saw that dance number when i saw 300.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

That's probably what happens if you play 300 and Moulin Rouge at the same time, kind of like playing Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ to the Wizard of Oz.

*-band-*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Desperado said:


> That's probably what happens if you play 300 and Moulin Rouge at the same time, kind of like playing Pink Floyd's _Dark Side of the Moon_ to the Wizard of Oz.
> 
> *-band-*


Dark Side of the Rainbow? Press play at the second lion's roar on the MGM screen?

Sweet. 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

You people aint right.


----------

